# US bill targets French rail company for Holocaust role



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 20, 2013)

> *US bill targets French rail company for Holocaust role*
> 
> US bill targets French rail company for Holocaust role
> US lawmakers are pushing a bill that would hold France's state-owned rail operator SNCF accountable for its role in transporting thousands of French Holocaust victims to their deaths during World War II.
> ...



http://www.france24.com/en/20130802-us-bill-targets-sncf-french-rail-company-holocaust-role


----------



## navy (Aug 20, 2013)

Damn Jewish lobby.

Congress doesnt pass laws these days so this random ass bill can be ignored.


----------



## Subarashii (Aug 20, 2013)

navy said:


> Damn Jewish lobby.
> 
> *Congress doesnt pass laws these days* so this random ass bill can be ignored.



That's true, but it shouldn't be ignored... though this probably should have been dealt with 70 years ago.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 20, 2013)

Well apparently it has been attempted to in the past. I don't see the point personally, there's really no way to recompense for that other than issuing a formal apology and some PR with Holocaust memorial groups.


----------



## Oldy (Aug 20, 2013)

navy said:


> Damn Jewish lobby.
> 
> Congress doesnt pass laws these days so this random ass bill can be ignored.


The Jewish lobby has nothing to do with this, it comes from the US railroad industry who want to kill the SNCF chance to bid on rail contracts in the US.


----------



## Roman (Aug 20, 2013)

Subarashii said:


> That's true, but it shouldn't be ignored... though this probably should have been dealt with 70 years ago.



I don't really know how the rail company could be held accountable now after such a long time. For one, France was pretty much forced to fight for the Axis powers and submit to their rulings after being occupied by them. Secondly, the management is totally different as well as the ruling govt. Whether it is now or if it was 70 years ago, I would still think SNCF is not directly responsible.


----------



## navy (Aug 20, 2013)

I think Israel was enough compensation. At this point it just looks like a money grab.


Oldy said:


> The Jewish lobby has nothing to do with this, it comes from the US railroad industry who want to kill the SNCF chance to bid on rail contracts in the US.



Probably some truth to this, but that victim group mentioned screams jewish lobby to me.

Must be a jewish lobby, USA railroad team up.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 20, 2013)

navy said:


> Damn Jewish lobby.
> 
> Congress doesnt pass laws these days so this random ass bill can be ignored.


Except it just might be frivolous enough that they could actually do it.


----------



## stream (Aug 20, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well apparently it has been attempted to in the past. I don't see the point personally, there's really no way to recompense for that other than issuing a formal apology and some PR with Holocaust memorial groups.



And money. 



> A victims group, the Coalition for Holocaust Rail Justice


This sounds like a group completely invented for the purpose of pushing such a bill. "Holocaust Rail Justice", really?? This is such a strange idea that I rather agree with the notion that this is a play to kill chances of SNCF to bid on US railroad contracts. If it was legit, they might have wanted to have a broader target, like including the shitload of companies, in Europe and in US, who collaborated with the Nazis during the war… Hello Kodak, Siemens, IBM!

Oh, their web site was created in February 2011: 
The website is actually funny to read.


----------



## Subarashii (Aug 20, 2013)

Freedan said:


> I don't really know how the rail company could be held accountable now after such a long time. For one, France was pretty much forced to fight for the Axis powers and submit to their rulings after being occupied by them. Secondly, the management is totally different as well as the ruling govt. Whether it is now or if it was 70 years ago, I would still think SNCF is not directly responsible.



Not saying they should be held accountable NOW.
But as for them being held accountable 70 years ago... well it's just too late now, no good will come of it.


----------

